# CQHAM.RU

## US5MGT

!      ,     RG-213              3,6            !         40  20 !   :Smile:

----------

RX3QVN

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UN7ZL

- ,      ,      , ""  .

----------


## LZ2ZK

http://www.lz2zk.com/antennas/page74/index.html

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## ve3kf

http://www.iw5edi.com/ham-radio/?the...oka-antenna,18

----------


## UR7TO

80-40 ,     ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## EW1SW

*LZ2ZK* :

,  !

    :
1.    75-     ?
2.      ,   , -  .       (   ),    300  ?           3 - 4 ?

,EW1SW

----------


## RK4CI

,     .     3,5    70 ,    3,5.      ...     .     80 ...       .       .        ,     .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UR7TO

,       ? [/list]

----------


## UR7TO

4  ,, ,       40        16       10  .
     ,    ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,        -.     .  L1 *   .*          .    L,           .


   .
 ,       "",       (  )        .  .
         ,         - .          .   ,         L1.  ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

.        .              3,5 .              .     ,        40 .      3 40.   .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> . 
>  ,       "",      (  )        .  . 
>          ,         - .          .   ,         L1.  ,    ,    ,    .


,        ,           ?
     .  -       70 .
  -     ,          ().      200 .
           50 .
          ,   ,       .
  ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

.   ,      "" . Ÿ ,      .

----------

,    ?  ,  "". 172    .
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> 


     .

----------


## UR7TO

80   DX Special  
 0,5  (    16    10 ).       ,    
DX Special (Bazooka)      -      QRM  .

----------


## EW1SW

*Valy* :




> 80  DX Special


,    (DX Slpecial)      ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 80  DX Special  
>  0,5  (    16    10 ).       ,    
> DX Special (Bazooka)      -     QRM  .





> ...  -       ,   -        .         . 
>         -    ( 160  80 ).  ,    ,    .  .


       .          . ,        ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  :!:   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR7TO

,      0,304  ,     
         ,    .         
 10   20     .

----------


## UR7TO

.
     .      .

----------


## aser

,     DX-Special   ?

----------


## aser

> 50   . . 0.66.


 , !  50   - RG213  RG58.

----------


## R2ALU

-    ,    ...

----------


## R2ALU

,   .   (        ...),          .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> .


   .       .   .



> 0,108λ + 0,016λ + 0,045λ = 0,169λ ???


   ( )   0.165 .  0.169  -        .

          ,     .   D  E    .

----------


## US6IHO

!   ...      ,   ..    :
http://www.qrz.ru/shareware/redirect.phtml?ID=217

----------


## LZ2ZK

> !  .     .    .20   : (26,3+5,7+11,3)/0,66=65,6


   ,    65.6*0.3048 = 19.995 .    3.68 (81.5 )  19.995/81.5 = 0.245 .

 .26  DX Special,          3.6 .    67.4  = 20.543 ,    83    20.543/83 = 0.2475 .

       0.165  -    (  ).    0.165 / 0.66 = 0.25 ,   0.169  (  )   0.169 / 0.66 = 0.256 . 
  ,     .  :Very Happy: 
   ,    .    .          ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> ()      .       (      )    .


   ,    ( )   ,         .      ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> .             .   -     .            .


  ,             - ,    .      ,   - ,         .      -      1/4 .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   - ,         . *     -      1/4 .*


! 
        .        .             ,             .
     ,   -  .
            tg,   -   ctg  .       90˚  *tg  = ctg (90˚ - )*,      .
    . ,   50.    ,    50.    250      .            .    ,           ,  ,            .  ,         tg  tg.       .       .          , ..         .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

, .            .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> Vlad UR 4 III
> 
>  
> 
> 
> , ,         ,            (  "" ),          ,        ,          .


  ,  -,     .
http://www.dl1pbd.de/rus/match.htm#breid

----------


## UR6EF

,     ,   7 .     (     :Very Happy:  )           (  ?)        3 - 4 .       .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

.    ,   .    16 ,    30.
          20.    2   1/4 ,  .

----------


## RZ9CJ

> .



 .


      ?
    ?
   ?

  -    VP2E  160    .
     ?


    ?



 -

----------


## UT5NM

> -    -  
> VP2E -          
> (    )- 
>  -    ?
> 
> 
>     -   
>      ?


-   "" ...         ...   ,     .  .   .. ""        (        )       ,      .              ""     80 (    18     5  ).    (-- )  !!!  ,      .  .    -75-7,  -  21,25.  - ( "" ).     -      (  , ?)  .  ""      ,       -  ...

----------


## RZ9CJ

> [   ....


 -  ....   -
    -     
 - ..

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

" "  :Very Happy:

----------


## RZ6FE

:
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=413263#413263

----------


## RZ6FE

:

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=413637#413637

!  :Smile:

----------


## RZ6FE

> -     VP2E    
>  ?   ,   .


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=418866#418866

----------

